# 10% Military Discount at Lowes



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I was standing in line waiting to check out at Lowes today and wondered if everyone on Lumberjocks knew that Lowes offers a 10% discount to past and present military members, retirees, reserves and, I think, National Guard. All you need to do to qualify for the discount is present some form of identification that shows you are/were in the service (if nothing else, your DD-214 should suffice).

Jim


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I have used it several times it is nice, basically pays for your tax and a bit more. Well I guess depending on the state you live in.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I have been getting them at Home Depot as well.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Both Lowes and HD are doing this. I just show my retired ID card and bingo.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Jim. I did not realize that Lowe's would do this. I certainly will have to try this the next time I am in there (probably will be tomorrow since it seems I am in there 3 or 4 times a week).


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i get the 10%

old guy

discount .


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Geez, David - they ought to give you 25% ) Couldn't resist since you left yourself wide open for that (besides, I can resist anything except temptation!).

Jim


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Jim:... I didn't know that either. I'll check it out also at our local Lowes here, since I'm retired military. I have my i.d. with me all the time, cause I can go on any military base in the world. Thanks for the heads-up.

David…. thanks for the snow report yesterday. We haven't got any yet, so far.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I have found that between my AARP and retired military cards, I can normally get a discount just about anywhere. UPS gives a 10% discount on shipping with an AARP membership, but won't give you squat if you are retired military. Go figure? Verizon Wireless gives me 15% off for retired military. I have found that many chain stores offer either a military or AARP discount, but don't advertise it. I always ask, and if the clerk is not sure, I ask for the manager.

All of us card-carrying old people should be allowed to stack all our "longevity" cards on the counter and get 50% everywhere we shop….


----------



## williams (Feb 21, 2010)

I get Lowes 10% coupons at the post office. They give to new home owners, but you can ask for them (the usps employees are tight with them). HD will accept the Lowes coupons. Even with an old receipt. Not sure if that means you would get 20% off or not. Could try.


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

I thought this was only on certain holidays not everyday. Now you guys tell me after I spent a lot of money redoing a bathroom ...I guess late is better than never…


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Jim. I'll keep a copy of my DD-214 in the truck.


----------

